# Happy New Year 2014!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I want to wish everyone here a very happy new year for 2014. I wish that everyone stays healthy and safe in the coming year. Take the time to reflect this past year and keep the joyful memories close to your heart. Keep your families close to your hearts and give your loved ones a hug and or kiss at midnight. If your loved ones are far away, think of them at midnight and give them a hug in spirit.

I hope you all attain your goals for 2014. Whether it's eating healthier, going to the gym, being nicer to people or getting that one prop finally finished, I hope you get your hearts' desire in 2014.

*Happy New Year!*

Sincerely,

Tina


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy New Year and hugs to you all!:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy New Year to all my compadres!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do hope that 2014 brings much happiness to all of our friends here on Hauntforum!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone. I'm glad I joined this fabulous community and I wish all of you an abundance of inspiration, creativity and scary good joy in 2014! Hooray for a new year!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy New Year Forum Folks!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy New Year to all!
Party on!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Goodbye, Old Year... Hello New Year!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Such an amazing year. Brilliant highs, dark lows...

Here's to 2014, and as Laura said, time for new beginnings. A very Happy New Year to all of my friends here. Be safe and prosperous in the coming year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy New Year to all you great Haunters, may it be a good one!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy New Year to you all - Stay safe out there!!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone at the forum!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Okay....so it may be a little political, but it just seemed to fit this past year!

I hope that everyone here has a Super New Year 2014, all the best!
I will be back in sometime at the end of the month. Wishing all of you a safe and prosperous New Year!!!!
*_


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy New Year to all!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy New Year, from Willow!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awwwwwwww......Willow is such a beauty! I'm a few days late (hope that's not trending for 2014...)but I sure hope all my fellow Halloween lovers have a fun and frolicky New Year, filled with good, clean haunting fun....and Cheerios....they're good for your heart, you know....


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------

